

An evolution of IRC , just released - toptal
http://circlefy.com/
We just released something we've been working on for a very long-time.  Ex-Google/Slide/Facebook engineers.  Here it is.  An evolution of IRC.  This is just the start.
======
madhouse
When I visited the site, I immediately got greeted with a login/signup modal
dialog, without being able to look around and see what it's all about. (No,
the little intro on the same dialog is not nearly enough)

That led to me instantly closing the browser tab.

~~~
toptal
duly noted

------
bjoernlasseh
great!

------
toptal
cool

